# Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??



## jolantha (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo, Was ist denn meine Roberta nun eigentlich ???

Gekauft habe ich meinen Lieblingsfisch vor 18 Jahren als " echten Koi " und habe damals 
300,- DM in der Tierhandlung bezahlt . 
Ein Bekannter der am Wochenende da war, bezeichnete ihn ziemlich verächtlich als 
" nur ein Farbkarpfen ".                IST MIR VÖLLIG WURSCHT !!!!!    
Ich möchte nur wissen, wie kann man das erkennen ???

Sorry, die Bilder sind nicht das gelbe vom Ei.Brauch mal ne bessere Kamera


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??*



jolantha schrieb:


> IST MIR VÖLLIG WURSCHT !!!!!


Hallo Anne,
Hauptsache Dir gefällt er!


----------



## andreas1704 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??*

Ich bin der Meinung das man es gar nicht unterscheiden kann. (vom aussehen her)
Ich habe einen sehr schönen Sanke, wo alle sagen das ist ein Japaner, ist aber ein Euro. Dann habe ich weniger Interessante Japaner, die alle für Euro halten.Wirklich kann man das nur an Hand von Papieren feststellen. (und wenn die gefälscht sind nicht mal dann)


----------



## Dodi (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??*

Hallo Anne,

ich denke, er lässt sich den Zuchtformen nicht richtig zuordnen, daher wohl der Kommentar Deines
Bekannten. Aber Koi bleibt Koi, egal welcher Herkunft und Farbzeichnung. 
Einziger Wermutstropfen ist, dass Du damals wahrsch. viel zu viel dafür bezahlt hast.

Aber ist doch auch egal, er ist Dir sicherlich im Laufe der Zeit mächtig ans Herz gewachsen und gefällt Dir, das ist doch Hauptsache!


----------



## guenter (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??*

Hallo Anne,

wenn eine japanische Familie nach Deutschland zieht und Kinder bekommt,
sind sie zwar in Deutschland geboren, bleiben aber Japaner.
Also, wie Dodi schreibt, Koi bleibt Koi!
Und was die anderen sagen ist dir ja eh wurscht, richtig so.


----------



## Armatus (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??*

Hast du ihn bei nem Zooladen oder Koihändler gekauft?

Und wie groß ist er jeztt, 18 jahre ist ja schon ne ganze zeit


----------



## Algusmaximus (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??*

Bei den Bildern schwer zu sagen. Google mal ki bekko ..


----------



## jolantha (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??*

@ Andreas -- für Kois gibt es Papiere ?????????????????????

@ Dodi ---  das war mir damals schon klar, aber er war alleine im Becken und sah so einsam aus 

@ Günter ---- stümmt !!!

@ Armatus ---- gekauft in einem Zooladen, und bis zum ersten Ablaichen hieß er " Robert " ! Die
Länge beträgt ca. 80 - 90 cm, Bauchumfang wie ein Wal, mal wieder hochschwanger


----------



## sascha73 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??*

scheint ein Hi Utsurie zu sein , läßt sich aber anhand der "schlechten Bilder"

schwer beurteilen , auch bei dem alter ist es nur noch schwer zu sehen  ob es wirklich ein

Japaner ist oder ein Eurokoi.....


Koi bauen von der Körperform , Farbdichte und Reinheit in dem alter schon kräftig ab 

von daher erfreue dich an seiner Gesundheit und wünsche ihm noch viele gute Jahre,

nur das zählt.


gruß Sascha


----------



## jolantha (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??*

Hallo Algus, meine Roberta ist orange-schwarz , nicht ROT 

Sascha, ich versuchs mal besser hinzukriegen , bei Hi Utsurie seh ich schon mehr Ähnlichkeit, Danke


----------



## jolantha (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??*

So, das bild ist glaube ich besser, in der Mitte der Dicke !


----------



## robsig12 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??*

Für einen Eurokoi wären 90 cm dann aber schon viel! Könnte wenn die Grössenangabe stimmt ein Japaner sein.

Aber wichtig ist es dass er Dir gefällt.

18 Jahre ist schon ein stolzes Alter.


----------



## jolantha (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??*

Robsig, es können auch nur 80 cm sein, ich kann ihn nur rausholen wenn es warm ist, und ich selbst in den Teich gehe. Für einen Kescher ist er zu groß und zu schwer, aber da er ganz zahm ist, kann ich ihn einfach auf den Arm nehmen . Das mache ich aber nur, wenn es unbedingt nötig ist.


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??*



jolantha schrieb:


> ...Für einen Kescher ist er zu groß und zu schwer, aber da er ganz zahm ist, kann ich ihn einfach auf den Arm nehmen . Das mache ich aber nur, wenn es unbedingt nötig ist.


Ein Grund mehr, ihn einfach nur zu lieben, egal welcher Abstammung.

Meine 2 "großen" Burschen sind glaub ich nur knapp 50-60cm und bewegen sich im Alter von 15 Jahren.
Wenn ich alle Fische zurück in den neuen Teich setze, dann werde ich mal Bilder machen und versuchen zu messen.

Meine Stammen alle vom Nachbarn, weil sein Teich zu klein war...keine ahnung, was der damals gekauft hat.

Ist mir aber auch egal


----------



## newbee (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Für einen Eurokoi wären 90 cm dann aber schon viel! Könnte wenn die Grössenangabe stimmt ein Japaner sein.
> 
> Aber wichtig ist es dass er Dir gefällt.
> 
> 18 Jahre ist schon ein stolzes Alter.




Ich wüßte nicht warum ein Euro nicht so groß werden soll


----------



## robsig12 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japan-Koi oder deutscher Farbkarpfen ??*



newbee schrieb:


> Ich wüßte nicht warum ein Euro nicht so groß werden soll



Hi Hans,

90 cm sind ausgesprochene Jumbos, die meist nur die besten Blutlinien erreichen werden.
Eurokoi werden in der Regel nicht so gross, aber auch hier Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------

